# Coco elderly mare I bought from a dealer who was being sold on horsemart for £200



## char3479 (4 February 2012)

RE Coco, the elderly mare I picked up on Christmas Eve, being sold as a broodmare in foal for £200 etc...
Just to let you know if you're interested that she's doing well, and looks much better.  Wish I could put some pics on to show how poor she looked when I got her home.  (Vet gave her a score of 1) and how much happier she looks now.  She is such a gentle thing and she has incredibly long ears which I'm hoping she'll grow back into when she's her proper weight!


----------



## rockysmum (4 February 2012)

Thats fantastic news, great to hear of happy endings.


----------



## tristar (4 February 2012)

that's lovely!


----------



## magic104 (4 February 2012)

It is very rewarding when they turn around.  Just join something like photobucket, upload onto their then just copy the link onto here.


----------



## Amorista (4 February 2012)

That's great news  so nice to hear how she's doing, would be good to see pics though if you manage to upload them


----------



## cundlegreen (4 February 2012)

I'm really pleased to hear that she's doing well. So glad that I mentioned her on this forum, or did you stumble across her as I did?? The same dealer had her yearling (I think) colt up for sale with a choice of two possible sires as he wasn't sure who got in with her. Responsible breeding? I don't think so!


----------



## Clodagh (4 February 2012)

Its really good to have updates. Please keep them coming!


----------



## char3479 (5 February 2012)

Hope this works!


----------



## Fools Motto (5 February 2012)

Big change in her, well done.


----------



## Chestnuttymare (5 February 2012)

What a state she was in when you got her. You have made a huge difference to her in just a matter of weeks. Look at her lovely shiny coat. well done! xxx


----------



## char3479 (5 February 2012)

Thanks all. Still early days but I'm pleased so far.
Cundlegreen - was looking on Horsemart anyway, and phoned the bloke about her but then did a search on here which definitely fuelled my fire.
Will add some more photos next month!


----------



## cundlegreen (5 February 2012)

char3479 said:



			Thanks all. Still early days but I'm pleased so far.
Cundlegreen - was looking on Horsemart anyway, and phoned the bloke about her but then did a search on here which definitely fuelled my fire.
Will add some more photos next month!
		
Click to expand...

Really well done, now I've seen the photos of her. She didn't look as bad on the ad pic, but, God, SO glad you got her! She's coming on nicely and was probably giving everything to her foal. keep us posted!


----------



## LynneB (5 February 2012)

what a wonderful change already, thank you for buying her and giving her a chance.


----------



## JosieB (5 February 2012)

Huge difference, well done. Love big ears, meant to be  a sign of a good nature!


----------



## Amorista (5 February 2012)

What a difference! you've done a briliant job with her  so pleased she is in a good home.


----------



## Rollin (5 February 2012)

Poor old girl, what a great job you are doing with her.  What an improvement. Good for you for giving her a chance.

You know that Cleveland Bays are known for their big ears?


----------



## Beatrice5 (5 February 2012)

Bless her and what an improvement.

Can I ask what you are feeding her to get such good reasults.

Love big ears to me it's a sign of a gentle nature


----------



## char3479 (7 February 2012)

Rollin said:



			Poor old girl, what a great job you are doing with her.  What an improvement. Good for you for giving her a chance.

You know that Cleveland Bays are known for their big ears?
		
Click to expand...

I did not - thanks - will have a look at some - maybe that's what she is!

Beatrice, have messaged you but basically lots of conditioning cubes, Alpha A Oil, Outshine & haylage. Little & often. Except the haylage which is ad lib.


----------



## jendie (7 February 2012)

Well done you, what a fantastic difference.Lucky girl to have found you, awful to think what might have happened.


----------



## PorkChop (7 February 2012)

What a lovely post - and what a difference


----------



## ritajennings (7 February 2012)

Well done you deserve a pat on the back


----------



## mellissa (7 February 2012)

Well done what a lovely story in these hard times.  She looks great x


----------



## char3479 (8 February 2012)

Thanks for the lovely messages of support.  It's heartening to hear other people are glad too


----------



## starryeyed (8 February 2012)

Wow what a difference, she's definitely landed on her feet with you! Well done, what a lucky girl


----------



## laura7981 (8 February 2012)

Wow!! Well done you! She looks 100 times better already! Just goes to show what good food and TLC can do


----------



## cruiseline (8 February 2012)

She looks like she is coming on nicely, well done. Do you know when she is due?


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (8 February 2012)

Well done Char

 on rescuing her and for the change in her , she owes u her life  ^5

 How about some face pictures see the change in her eyes ??


----------



## char3479 (9 February 2012)

Not a great selection. The first is not long after she'd arrived. I think she looks really sad in the middle one but she is mid-chew!


----------



## char3479 (9 February 2012)

This is the one that was supposed to upload second.


----------



## lornaA (9 February 2012)

she looks a lovely horse. I wish you best of luck with her.  She is very lucky to of found such a lovely home x


----------



## JoBird (10 February 2012)

Well done you!  You said she was in foal?  When is the foal due roughly? It will be amazing to see a foal from her.


----------



## char3479 (10 February 2012)

Still not sure about the foal situation. Vet out next week so will see what he says. Will let you know!


----------



## char3479 (18 February 2012)

More Coco having a rare 'rugs off' moment yesterday. Not such a shiny coat now!


----------



## quirky (18 February 2012)

She is looking so much better. Well done you


----------



## eventrider23 (18 February 2012)

Fab news - she looks like a completely different horse!  I cannot wait till the weather is consistently better so my girls wintering out can have their rugs off totally!


----------



## crellow4 (18 February 2012)

She looks so much better and now has an 'interested' expression. Did the vet confirm she's in foal?


----------



## char3479 (21 February 2012)

Vet examined her again today. Still no sign (or feel) of foal, so looks like I'll have to wait and see what happens, unless curiosity gets the better of me and I decide to pay for a scan!  Will keep you all posted.


----------



## olop (21 February 2012)

She looks like a different horse, full credit to you she looks really well


----------



## YasandCrystal (21 February 2012)

She is looking so good - you must be so pleased, lucky mare to have you find her


----------



## Faberge (21 February 2012)

Wow, what a difference! Well done.


----------

